

The most profitable small businesses - ujeezy
http://www.forbes.com/2010/04/15/most-profitable-small-businesses-entrepreneurs-finance-sageworks.html

======
ujeezy
Not particularly inspiring for hacker types, unless you consider it a list of
potential customers for whom to build tools. Most of the businesses listed
require specialized skills or significant startup capital.

